# Want supermoto/motard for L plater suggestions??



## Venomous1111 (Jun 12, 2012)

Since Sydney's traffic is so rubbish and I'm sick of spending an hour to get to work in the mornings I'm looking at getting a new bike that I can ride on my L's so I can save some cash on fuel and also sleep lol.. I'm keen on getting a supermoto/motard or dirt bike converted with motard tyres looking at either getting a KTM 300 EXC (2 stroke)-400 EXC (4 stroke) - YZ WR450 or 250x or possibly a Husqvarna of some sort anyone else got any suggestions or rode the new KTMs before?


----------



## Ambush (Jun 12, 2012)

I rode a mountain bike when I lived in Sydney. Car was a waste and a bike would of just been as bad. KTM's are a great bike.


----------



## ericrs (Jun 12, 2012)

get the aprillia svx 550. porn of motards. i had the drz400. pretty cool bike. reliable as hell but not quiet as fast as the wr etc. the only problem with the dirt bikes mentioned above is the fact that riding them everyday in traffic clocks up the hours quick and they need servicing pretty regularly. if you can service them and check valve clearances etc yourself then its not much of an issue. but if your gonna pay a mechanic to do it it could get quiet costly. 
in answer to your question. id go a ktm 4 stroke if i was going to do a tard conversion. purely because i have seen alot more ktms with high km on them than other makes. they seem to survive longer on the road.
i do warn you that owning a tard makes you ride like one. i turn into an absolute redneck when riding them. off gutters, sliding corners, and just other general activities that when not on a bike i am not proud of. lol. be prepared for that.


----------



## inkaddict (Jun 12, 2012)

your better off buying one that already done.... the change over is pretty costly .... I had an 08 WR450 ... looked at getting it converted .. was gonna cost around 3-5 grand ... by the time u get rims.. tyres... brakes.... shocks .. and then get it all set up for your weight .... its just a mission .... have a look at suzuki's black motard .. I think they started making them last yr ... reliable and a nice bike to ride..... or on the other hand aprillia make a motard too .... not sure if its in the L's laws though !


----------



## Recharge (Jun 12, 2012)

it's going to take a long time to recover the cost of decent protective gear for a bike, a long time, good quality leather jacket, gloves, helmet and boots that will offer the *most *protection should *or rather when* you either stack it or get crashed it by some idiot on a mobile phone.
you're looking at several thousand, that's a lot of fuel to purchase for a car, and parking as well.

and considering how dangerous it is with people using phones and eating and just plain morons who don't indicate or check before changing lanes and a whole heap of other potential problems, you'd be well advised to get decent medical insurance as well, add to the bike it's self... well, you get the idea, it's going to cost a heap, unless you're crazy enough to risk it all, and your future on saving a few bucks.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Jun 12, 2012)

I own a roadbike, I first got it to save cash on on fuel... but mainly because I always wanted one.
I love it, sunny days long rides.
Though I think the reasons you stated you want one for is not the right way to go about it.

How will getting a bike make you save time on the road?
Because you can go faster?
Because you can lane split?

You will also find that because it's cheaper to run on fuel, you will go out more and use more.
So it won't be that great big of a difference in the long run.

They get serviced more often, tires get worn quicker...
More cost.

Don't get a motorbike because of the wrong reasons, just get one, because you want one.
I think that's the only reason people should get motorbikes.


----------



## Marzzy (Jun 12, 2012)

Motard Kit Suit Ktm And Husaberg Late Model | eBay
2,500 for Near New Set.

Wouldn't it be cheaper to buy a older road bike ?
I do enjoy riding the Dirty on the road here and there but it would cost a fortune. 
If you weren't ever going to take it off road you could put the brand new excel rims on eBay and get not a bad price for them and buy your motards.

A couple of Options.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 12, 2012)

ericrs said:


> get the aprillia svx 550. porn of motards. i had the drz400. pretty cool bike. reliable as hell but not quiet as fast as the wr etc. the only problem with the dirt bikes mentioned above is the fact that riding them everyday in traffic clocks up the hours quick and they need servicing pretty regularly. if you can service them and check valve clearances etc yourself then its not much of an issue. but if your gonna pay a mechanic to do it it could get quiet costly.
> in answer to your question. id go a ktm 4 stroke if i was going to do a tard conversion. purely because i have seen alot more ktms with high km on them than other makes. they seem to survive longer on the road.
> i do warn you that owning a tard makes you ride like one. i turn into an absolute redneck when riding them. off gutters, sliding corners, and just other general activities that when not on a bike i am not proud of. lol. be prepared for that.



haha porn of motards,I'll check it out.. Servicing is no problems, my oldmans a bike mechanic.. 
The EXC is the top of my list so far but I love my 2 strokes, decisions decisions..



inkaddict said:


> your better off buying one that already done.... the change over is pretty costly .... I had an 08 WR450 ... looked at getting it converted .. was gonna cost around 3-5 grand ... by the time u get rims.. tyres... brakes.... shocks .. and then get it all set up for your weight .... its just a mission .... have a look at suzuki's black motard .. I think they started making them last yr ... reliable and a nice bike to ride..... or on the other hand aprillia make a motard too .... not sure if its in the L's laws though !


Yeah I'm buying already converted for sure I'm willing to spend 10k max but not to sure what to pick.. the 400EXC is on the top of my list but as I said I love my 2 strokes.. Not a big fan of suzuki's in general but I'll check it out..



Marzzy said:


> Motard Kit Suit Ktm And Husaberg Late Model | eBay
> 2,500 for Near New Set.
> 
> Wouldn't it be cheaper to buy a older road bike ?
> ...



cheers for the link mate.

Yeah it most likely would but I want a road worthy dirty lol. 
I've got my 250f and 450f for the dirt so this will be purely for the road.. 

I'm going to have a look at a 300EXC 2009 model 2340km reg till April next year ready to go for $7600.. Won't be jumping on the first I see but it does look promising..


----------



## ericrs (Jun 12, 2012)

if u like 2 strokes. get one. stuff what everyone else says.lol. you might have a hard time finding a 2 stroke tard already completed tho. there is a Australian supermoto website and all the guys on there are wicked. helped me out heaps and most of them rele know there shiz. there are heaps of threads on what bike suits what people etc.


----------



## Gruni (Jun 12, 2012)

The KTM 300 is a great bike and can be tuned to suit you as a beginner and tweaked up later for more bang with the various power valves. Crf 250 great little bike with plenty of poke and great suspension/handling. Wr250f is bullet proof and cheap on fuel (mine has a 280 kit for a bit more bottom end) just make sure you run a cush hub as a motard or you'll root the gearbox, but that's an easy fit and works great. Either way get on line and look second hand as there are always plenty of newish bikes ging at bargain prices.

As for safety gear... you are looking at around $700 for a good setup in the affordable range. You don't need to go leather for a start. R-Jays make a great cordura all weather jacket for under $250, Rossi great Aussie made bike specific boots, Dragon jeans, your choice of gloves and any comfortable lid... KBC $200ish. I wear all of the above and it saved my bacon big time in a road off three years ago. Anything less than that though and you may aswell change your user name to 'Roadrash'. I also have an Ixon Hacker jacket for hot days.

I live in a small town and after my accident and some close shaves in Newcastle while driving the Santa Fe I think a bike in Syd peak hour is a mugs game... but that is your choice. I still ride and I still love all types of bikes, the people I know think I have a screw loose as when I came off the cops didn't think I'd make it and the ambos thought I'd be worse than I was, but it comes down to my habit of 'All of the gear ALL of the time' even if I am just going to get a bottle of milk from the corner shop.


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 12, 2012)

ok you said you wanted suggestions , although this doesn't fall into supermoto category it is still a motard , get one of those road registered pit bikes , there fun as hell , i think you can still get them anyway not real sure


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 13, 2012)

ericrs said:


> if u like 2 strokes. get one. stuff what everyone else says.lol. you might have a hard time finding a 2 stroke tard already completed tho. there is a Australian supermoto website and all the guys on there are wicked. helped me out heaps and most of them rele know there shiz. there are heaps of threads on what bike suits what people etc.



I had a test ride on the 300 EXC yesterday thing goes pretty hard and it's a lot lighter then my 450f so I've decided to go with it, I'll check out that site and see what the blokes on there have to say about it.. Cheers for ya help mate.



thomasssss said:


> ok you said you wanted suggestions , although this doesn't fall into supermoto category it is still a motard , get one of those road registered pit bikes , there fun as hell , i think you can still get them anyway not real sure



Na mate can't register thumpy's in NSW, I have two pisterpro's, ones a little rape bike that get's thrashed which is a 125cc and then I have my 160se with little 15inch rims that's got a bigger carbie, high flow oil cooler, and a bit of engine work that has about 30hp lol


----------



## Troyster (Jun 13, 2012)

Motovert did an ADR approved pit bike mate, it was registerable off the showroom floor


----------



## ericrs (Jun 13, 2012)

yea nice. get the exc. 300 2 banga would be soo much fun. as said above try and get a cush drive hub. will preserve the g-box a bit better. but in saying that i have seen plenty of tards gettin around without them with no problem. so im still on the fence with that one. in theory i can see how they would help massively. but i also seen how alot of bikes have just not needed them to begin with.
have fun loosing demerit points and paying fines mate, i know i did.


----------



## Gruni (Jun 13, 2012)

ericrs the cush drive may not be needed on some bike but I know first hand several blokes who have had gearbox issues with WR250's that have been ridden hard at high revs on the blacktop and it isn't an_ if _it is a _when_ at that stage. I don't need to run one on my bike as it is setup for the dirt and the commuting I do is 5km to work in 50/60 zones so the bike isn't being ridden hard and it isn't any different to riding a transport section on the weekend. The idea is that on te dirt you break traction and that serves to cushion the impact on the gearbox where as on the bitumen your wheel grips and the shock to the drive shaft when you do high rev gear changes is substantial. Some bikes may not suffer as much but if you are set on a WR then look at getting a WR250r as they have a different gear ratio and are designed for road riding but are still 'capable' dirt bikes for punters who like to hit the trails from time to time, where as the 250f is designed as an enduro bike.

As for the pit bikes there are a couple of brands that are ADR approved even in NSW we had several of them getting around Inverell for a while it is just a matter of research but far from a desirable option if your head space is in the motard realm and if you need to tackle any of the toll roads or motorways.


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 13, 2012)

Troyster said:


> Motovert did an ADR approved pit bike mate, it was registerable off the showroom floor



Yea I seen adds for them in moto mags ages ago like I said don't know if you can still get them though they had lights the whole works 

Venomous1111 ,I've got a little 160cc that I did a bit of work with and replaced just about everything on it in the end, it actually started life as a 125cc just had to grind a little bit of the frame out from the back to make clearance for the lager bottom end and everything else fitted fine


----------



## Heelssss (Jun 13, 2012)

just go for a hot pink vespa


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 14, 2012)

Troyster said:


> Motovert did an ADR approved pit bike mate, it was registerable off the showroom floor



Are they still little 14,15inch's like this?

DHZ OUTLAW 160R Motard Race Bike – Buy Online Australia at DHZ



thomasssss said:


> Yea I seen adds for them in moto mags ages ago like I said don't know if you can still get them though they had lights the whole works
> 
> Venomous1111 ,I've got a little 160cc that I did a bit of work with and replaced just about everything on it in the end, it actually started life as a 125cc just had to grind a little bit of the frame out from the back to make clearance for the lager bottom end and everything else fitted fine



Nice what type of engine you running? what type of bike?



Heelssss said:


> just go for a hot pink vespa



lol Heya stranger! what's up.. how was Thailand?? I'd rather ride a trolley then a vespa let alone a pink one


----------



## Heelssss (Jun 14, 2012)

lol Heya stranger! what's up.. how was Thailand?? I'd rather ride a trolley then a vespa let alone a pink one [/QUOTE]


Lmao, I wouldn't ride one either  

Thailand was amazing, got up to no good and had a ball. 
I will post up some good girl pics soon


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 14, 2012)

venomous1111 its got one of the lifans in it atm but im thinking about splashing out and buying one of the pitsterpros , the lifan just hasn't held up to getting a flogging and has a really bad case of engine chatter not sure whats wrong but i held it flat for a little to long , just about evreything else on the bike has been replaced now they dont last real long when they get thrashed


----------



## Troyster (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah same as that, I had one up until 6 or so months ago I'll add a picture of it tonight when I get home. Mine had the works, ported heads cams, flats slide carb yoshi exhaust mandrel bent header it was a tough little bike


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 14, 2012)

Heelssss said:


> Lmao, I wouldn't ride one either
> 
> Thailand was amazing, got up to no good and had a ball.
> I will post up some good girl pics soon



Good stuff miss, what types of no good we talking lol.. 



thomasssss said:


> venomous1111 its got one of the lifans in it atm but im thinking about splashing out and buying one of the pitsterpros , the lifan just hasn't held up to getting a flogging and has a really bad case of engine chatter not sure whats wrong but i held it flat for a little to long , just about evreything else on the bike has been replaced now they dont last real long when they get thrashed



yeah the lifans arn't to bad if you look after them a mate of mine has gorn through three lifan 125cc type R engines in the past year he finally came to the conclusion that he needs something with a bit more quality and needs to you can't thrap them as you would on a bigger bike.. Zongshen and GPX make alright motors and are fairly cheap but you can't go past a pitster or even better the daytona's that are little weapons and most of my mates I ride with that are full on into there mini's an do race meets an that swear by them.


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 14, 2012)

yea the saddest thing about it all was that i had literally only put 2 - 2half tanks through it , gotta learn to be a little bit nicer to them when there still being run in i guess  it still runs fine and only chatters when i back off the throttle and hasn't really affected its performance , any clue what it would be? might throw up a pic of it if i can get the motivation to clean the last 6 months of mud off it its a fun little bike and its still on the tiny little 12 and 10 inch rims 

all this talk about pitbikes has got me wanting to buy myself a roadrego one , then i wont have to run at the sight of the blue and red lights


----------



## Troyster (Jun 14, 2012)

Heres's a couple pics of my old Fully Registered Motovert RX


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 14, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> I own a roadbike, I first got it to save cash on on fuel... but mainly because I always wanted one.
> I love it, sunny days long rides.
> Though I think the reasons you stated you want one for is not the right way to go about it.
> 
> ...




You could ride a bike 5 times further around a city than a car and still be in front with fuel. My ute only has 200 RWHP, but the lumpy cam sees me going through $40 for 250 km if I'm in the city..

Im planning on getting a mortard at some stage. I can almost guarantee that I'll be riding the back wheel whenever there are no cars up my backside.


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 14, 2012)

Troyster said:


> Heres's a couple pics of my old Fully Registered Motovert RX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what did that set you back if you dont mind me asking ? im seriously starting to think about one , bit of saving to do but it would be alot better on fuel than my 4wd , it just guzzles diesel


----------



## Troyster (Jun 15, 2012)

I bought it stock standard 2nd hand for $1200 with almost 400kms on it and rode it around for a while until I got board and dropped the motor and that's when it started. In went a 150cc motor with adjustable electronic ignition, a decent carby that I rejetted to suit, I had a mate tidy the heads up and I port matched the inlet manifold. After some other bits and pieces like the exhaust etc and some fine tuning the thing was a weapon for what it was, more than capable of lofting the front wheel into the air in 3rd gear with no more than a snap of the throttle.
It was an awesome little bike that cost under $5 to fill and did about 90kms to a tank.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 15, 2012)

i Ride my CBR1000RR most days through sydney traffic,been riding on the road for 15 years. If i was a learner and restricted to a LAMS bike i would get a motard,and probably 2 stroke especially if you don't mind working on bikes and have people to help you,the two stroke is so simple.The trend is to get a bigger 4 stroke,but you can't beat bang for buck with a two stroke.
However when learning how to ride on the road its probably best to have something that doesn't have much power,and is reliable, so a small road bike are good and cheaper than setting up a motard.Learning how to ride is the most important aspect,not how fast your bike goes


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 15, 2012)

wr450 in my eyes would be a great bike. I am a tall dude so that bike was good for me.


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 15, 2012)

Troyster said:


> It was an awesome little bike that cost under $5 to fill and did about 90kms to a tank.


this is the part that i really like , only thing is im about to have to fork out a few grand on rust to keep my 4wd on the road so i wont be getting one for a few months yet . So i gather there isn't to much of a problem(as in rego wise) with doing little bits and pieces to them. What size rims can you legally run do you know , i know it sounds like a dumb question but i don't really like the newer type of pit bikes with the bigger wheels and long guards


----------



## Troyster (Jun 15, 2012)

Mine had a 125 in it when I got it and I changed it to a 150 and notified the rego department and all was sweet they just wanted to know the engine number.
I kept the 12 inch rims front and rear and put TT 92's on it which is virtually a cut slick so it gripped unbelievable well.
For ADR reasons it had a longer front guard on it but I pissed that of pretty quick and replaced it with a CRF 50 fender which is shorter and can be seen in the picture.


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 15, 2012)

sweet i was talking to a mate about it who is a mechanic and apparently rego is really cheap on them as well , better option than getting a second car


----------



## jonez (Jun 15, 2012)

Ull get ova riding a two stroke on the road ya better off wit the four as much fun as the 2's are u will get ova the shakin in them. ( my opinion from racing them compared to a four) and the fours are just as quick now if ya want more feel like a 2 get a suzuki or zwaka wit a slipper clitch and change sprokets


----------



## 007Duck (May 5, 2013)

Hi guys - picking up up this thread. Have been doing a bit of research into this topic and am looking at getting a motard for shortening my daily commute. What are some of the most reliable second hand 4 stroke motards for L platers?


----------

